# Tionesta report



## mtnman (Nov 27, 2007)

well the allegheny river us gushing bad and a nast brown color so it wasnt fishable today so we fell back on a secrt honey hole in Tionesta creek,its a nice little cove about 40yrds wide and about30yrds deep. when the water is high the fish congregate in these coves. well anyways my buddy missed something and i caught a 39 1/8" musky(7/8' from legal) and boy did she fight.she had about a 16in gerth and just a beautiful fish. then i hooked up with a 26"walleye 7.5lbs. i got some nice filets of of her. the river is gonna take a while to get back to decent fishing but the high waters are cleaning all the crap out of the river and thats when this fishing will be perfect. the weather today was 39degrees,cloudy and about 30-40 mph gusts, the weather was terrible but the fishing was pretty good if yea didnt mnd the elements. sorry no pictures this time,we didnt have a camera with us.


----------



## Bryan_VA (Nov 28, 2007)

wow sounds like an awesome day except for the weather. bring a camera next time, I want to see pics!


----------



## Jim (Nov 28, 2007)

7.5 Walleye must of been an awesome fight.  

Good job!


----------



## shamoo (Nov 28, 2007)

Good job mr. mtnman, big walleye and musky, you are king of the toothy critters, sounds like an excellent honey hole.


----------



## mtnman (Nov 28, 2007)

sorry about no pictures but my digital camera took a crap on me a while back so i get my neighbor to take pics. for me but he was being a a$$ yesterday so i didnt even ask or i might have had to smack the boy. lol. both fish put up a nice fight. we are off to get bait tomorrow and hopefully get at least an hour in fishing but the baits more important because with out bait the magic cant happen. we have a really nice creek that we get bait out of when its high (6-8in suckers).hopefully we get a couple dozen of the big boys and that should last a few days but that depends on the how the fish are biting. we have went through 2 dozen peices of bait in a day and not caught a fish but thats rare this time of year. if there biting there hitting good or there not hitting at all. very rarely do they just nibble this time of year. great fishing to all and i hope i have some good reports soon! me


----------



## little anth (Nov 28, 2007)

nice job good report man


----------

